# Cleaning a .22 - BoreSnake, Rod/Patch, or Other?



## TripleB (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm getting back into shooting after about 16 years away from it and it's almost like learning everything over again.

When you clean your pistol (in my case a Buckmark .22), the *majority* of the time do you use BoreSkake, Rod/Patches, or something else (_please specify_)?

Thanks.

TripleB


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

With all my guns I clean with the rod and brush. Then oil up a bore snake and run it through. Then I run a patch through to see how clean it is. If I see some black I re do the bore snake a few times.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, so far it looks like the rod and patches has it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only use a bore snake for my two ps90s. On handguns, I always use the brush and patches too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .22 rimfire gun does not need frequent bore cleaning.
In fact, too-frequent use of a cleaning rod can actually be bad for the gun, particularly if its design requires you to insert the rod from the muzzle.

For our .22 rifle, which does need to be cleaned from its muzzle, we use a bore-snake. Then we use an old toothbrush to get crud out of its receiver and bolt crevices.
Once in a long, long while, we detail-strip the gun for deep cleaning. We don't do this often, because we have to re-zero the sights when we put it back together.

Our pistols always get field-stripped for cleaning, most often doing the bores with bore-snakes. When we see a lead buildup, we haul out a rod and a Lewis Lead Remover outfit.
Once in a while, our 1911s used to be detail-stripped for deep cleaning, but now we no longer use them much.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

A brush and patch with appropriate solvent should take care of your .22 pistol.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Clean from the breech forward, not from the muzzle end to the rear. Get yourself a "patchworm" Shooting accessories ... $10, and will do multiple calibers with zero chance of crown damage. Order direct, or from Midway.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

usmcj said:


> Clean from the breech forward, not from the muzzle end to the rear...


This depends upon the gun's design.
For instance, you cannot clean the bore of a Ruger 10/22 from the breech, with a rod.
For instance, you cannot clean the bore of the M1 Garand from the breech, with a rod.
And so on...

(I guess you were in the later, more modern Marine Corps. :yawinkle


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

It also depends on the tool you employ to clean with. You should have included the part of my post that suggested such a tool.... that will allow you to clean from the breech forward. And if you detail strip the gun as you indicated, you CAN easily remove the barrel from the 10/22, *and clean with a rod, from the breech end. *Using a rod stands much more of a chance of crown damage than any "pull-through" device.

Whatever works for you sir.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Technically you can clean a 10/22 with a rod from the breach without taking the barrell off. Just put the rod through the muzzle without the brush on and then screw the brush in once its at the breach. But its not very practical. But can be done.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

usmcj said:


> ...[Y]ou CAN easily remove the barrel from the 10/22, and clean with a rod, from the breech end.


OK, but then you have to re-zero, every time you clean with a rod. That's not terribly practical.



usmcj said:


> ...Using a rod stands much more of a chance of crown damage than any "pull-through" device...


Thus, as I wrote, we prefer the Boresnake for cleaning our 10/22's barrel.



95chevy said:


> Technically you can clean a 10/22 with a rod from the breach without taking the barrell off. Just put the rod through the muzzle without the brush on and then screw the brush in once its at the breach. But its not very practical. But can be done.


The problem is wear from the rod rubbing against the muzzle-end of the rifling, which very soon becomes significant. The brush is not an issue.
Your suggestion would work only if a muzzle guide was also used, or a great deal of care exercised.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Rod and brush/patch,for anything.If you're beating the muzzle up you're being too aggressive.I consider bore snakes like K&N filters,you can clean the crap out of them but there's still residue left over.On a side note,my 22LRs go for hundreds of rounds without cleaning unless it's a match chamber and barrel.My old Marlin bolt will run 1/2 a brick before it cares and runs MOA,my Sig copy of a Hammerli does not.


----------

